# Good Chiropractor Algarve?



## Koosalagoopagoop

Hey again guys,

I am looking for a high standard chiropractor. If you could share some contacts that would be great. 

I currently have Dr Squares and Saltys on my list.

Any good experiences?


----------



## JohnBoy

Have PMd you with details.


----------



## JohnWalt

*Algarve Chiropractor GREAT!*

Go see Dr. Bock, he's an american, #966 706 606, Lagoa, also in Quinta do Lago, really top notch very high standard, I 've seen him for my back pain and he did a great job. He took over clinics of both Dr Squares (Squires) (back to Canada) and Dr. Chris Ford (back to UK). In the states I blew a disc and had spinal decompression really helped my sciatica. Bock is the only one I could find who had this. Main clinic is in Lagoa right on N125. I also saw him at Quinta do Lago, Almancil he's at the Family Medical Centre 289 398 411. Best chiropractor in the Algarve. I think he was an Olympic doc too. oh just found his card... Lagoa clinic is called Active Quiropratica 966 706 606... best of luck!




Koosalagoopagoop said:


> Hey again guys,
> 
> I am looking for a high standard chiropractor. If you could share some contacts that would be great.
> 
> I currently have Dr Squares and Saltys on my list.
> 
> Any good experiences?


----------



## poole77

This may be too late for you, but there's a new female chiropractor in Lagos, in the clinic just across the road from Lidl. Heard some good reports, so might be worth checking out...


----------



## QuietSôô

*Chiropractor*



Koosalagoopagoop said:


> Hey again guys,
> 
> I am looking for a high standard chiropractor. If you could share some contacts that would be great.
> 
> I currently have Dr Squares and Saltys on my list.
> 
> Any good experiences?



Good word of mouth for Dr Saltys in Lagoa

I see Dr Prazeres in Portimao. after lower back injury. excellent at all points.
beautiful human experience : and of course quickly and very well restored. I'm so grateful !

Best wishes


----------

